# trolling motor wire



## brianlt21 (Nov 15, 2008)

what size wire does motor guide use for the trolling motors?


----------



## phased (Nov 15, 2008)

mine has 6 gauge on it.


----------



## ben2go (Nov 16, 2008)

4 gauge is usually standard size for running wire for a trolling motor,or so I am told.


----------



## brianlt21 (Nov 16, 2008)

I was at the local boaters world and took my trolling motor plug the closest wire size for the trolling motor wire was 10 gauge but this doesn't seem right?? also I am sure that the size of coating on wire varies also?


----------



## BLK fisher (Nov 16, 2008)

It depends on the current draw of the motor. 10 awg wire is good for max 30 amps. 8 awg for 40. 6 awg for 60 amps. I have a 36 volt Minn-Kota and it has 6 awg. Check on the motor and size it accordingly. If your going to upgrade in the future, go bigger.


----------



## phased (Nov 16, 2008)

This is from Motorguide Freshwater-Saltwater-Tour and Digital steering Owner's manual:

"Wire Size – For optimum performance, MotorGuide
recommends the use of six (6) gauge (13 mm) wire if
extending existing wire beyond the standard battery
cable supplied with the product."


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 24, 2008)

Go to this page, type in the wire you plan on using, the voltage, the amp draw and the length of the run, and hit calculate. If it has more than 3 percent voltage loss, choose a bigger wire gauge, and try again. That will tell you exactly what you need.
https://shop.genuinedealz.com/Store/Tab.aspx?tabid=2


----------



## Zum (Nov 24, 2008)

https://www.minnkotamotors.com/view.asp?url=/support/faq/general&pt=6

another good one here.


----------



## Defiant (Dec 20, 2008)

Napa sells wire used for welders that will work well come's in 4 and 6 guage I think


----------

